# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  SeaStar 3 [Flyingcat 2]

## scoufgian

Απ οτι ειδα ,δεν ειχε ανοιξει κανεις, θεμα ,με το flyingcat 2,οποτε ,ας κανω την αρχη ,με 2 φωτο ,απο το λιμανι του Πειραια.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 6577

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 6578

----------


## aris A

To FLYING CUT 2 kata tin anaxwrisi tou

----------


## meco

> To FLYING C*U*T 2


Υποννοείς κάτι ή απλά έκανες λάθος?  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## El Greco

mallon iponoi kati....

orea pantos i CUT fotografia.  xamogelasa sto grafio, eyxaristo

----------


## aris A

me pareksigisate to egrapsa auto giati den mou vgike kali h foto kltv?

----------


## meco

> me pareksigisate to egrapsa auto giati den mou vgike kali h foto kltv?


Δεν σε παρεξηγήσαμε καθόλου!!  :Wink:  :Smile:  Μια χαρά σε καταλάβαμε!  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## dark_vts

16-08 Yδρα

----------


## Leo

Rocinante.... κι ΄άλλος υποψήφιος  :Wink: . Φίλε dark_vts, ευχαριστούμε για τις στιγμές που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας. Την 'Υδρα, ένα τόσο ιστορικό νησί, αξίζει να την βλέπουμε τακτικότερα...- :Smile:

----------


## dark_vts

> Rocinante.... κι ΄άλλος υποψήφιος . Φίλε dark_vts, ευχαριστούμε για τις στιγμές που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας. Την 'Υδρα, ένα τόσο ιστορικό νησί, αξίζει να την βλέπουμε τακτικότερα...-


Nα 'σαι καλα φιλε Leo , με μεγαλη μου χαρα μοιραζομαι μαζι σας ομορφες φωτογραφιες απο τα ακομη πιο ομορφια νησια μας!!!

----------


## laz94

Πάρτε και μια από εμένα στον Πειραιά...

----------


## Orion_v

"Ιπταμενο γατι" 2   7/9


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15481

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15482

----------


## Vortigern

σημερα το πρωι....

----------


## Vortigern

κ 2 ακομα...

----------


## laz94

Το πλοίο κατα την αφιξη και την αναχωριση του στις 29-8-2008. Να τις αφιερώσω στους φίλους:FLYING CAT 2 μιας και έχουν το ίδιο όνομα και στον fortigern ετσι ώστε να τον ευχαριστήσω για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίς που μας χάρισε σήμερα και εχτές...

----------


## Vortigern

[quote=laz94;111740]Το πλοίο κατα την αφιξη και την αναχωριση του στις 29-8-2008. Να τις αφιερώσω στους φίλους:FLYING CAT 2 μιας και έχουν το ίδιο όνομα και στον fortigern ετσι ώστε να τον ευχαριστήσω για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίς που μας χάρισε σήμερα και εχτές...[/quote

ευχαριστο πολυ φιλε λαζαρε..

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

EYXAΡΙΣΤΩ!

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

TO FLYING CAT 2 ΕΔΕΣΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ!ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ 2 ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ & ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ ΣΤΙΣ 16.00 ΚΑΙ ΣΤΙΣ 20.15 ΤΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΤΟ FLYIJNG DOLPHIN 15.

----------


## laz94

¶φιξη στο μεγάλο λιμάνι από Πόρτο Χέλι - Σπέτσες - Υδρα ( 25-8-2008 )

----------


## Thanasis89

Ίσως κάνω λάθος... Η Ρομίλντα είναι στα άσπρα ; Μήπως είναι παλαιότερη η φωτογραφία  ;

----------


## laz94

> Ίσως κάνω λάθος... Η Ρομίλντα είναι στα άσπρα ; Μήπως είναι παλαιότερη ;


Οχι. Απλά στα σημεία της φώτο που φαινονται δεν είναι βαμμενο! Είναι βαμμένο μόνο προς την πλώρη και την πρύμη..... :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστώ Λάζαρε ! Να 'σαι καλά... Δικό μου το λάθος.   :Surprised: ops:

----------


## laz94

> Ευχαριστώ Λάζαρε ! Να 'σαι καλά... Δικό μου το λάθος. ops:


Don' t worry, be happy...... :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  χαχαχα

----------


## hsw

το καλοκαίρι στις Σπέτσες μια Παρασκευή απόγευμα...

----------


## polykas

_Έπεσε από την δεξαμενή..._

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Flying Dolphin 2000 to 1998 στην υδρα σε ενα απο τα πρωτα του δρομολογια με πρακτορες κοσμο απο γραφειο κτλ.Οταν η γνωστη σε ολους κιτρινο μπλε ceres ,δηλαδη δημητρα στα λατινικα, αρχιζε να μεταμορφωνεται σε flying dolphins με νεα ψαγμενα χρωματα απο studio του εξωτερικου, σχεδια για καποια υπερταχυπλοα monohull απο ψαγμενα στρατιωτικα ναυπηγεια της πρωην ΕΣΣΔ που θα τελειωναν σε αλλα ναυπηγεια της δυσης και αλλα πολλα!Ομως ο θανατος του ιδρυτη της αλλαξε την ροτα και αγκαλιαστηκε και αυτη, πρωτη, το νοεμβριο του 1998 μετα απο 22 χρονια συνεπειας και αγαπης στο επιβατικο κοινο.Η τεχνογνωσια το service μεταλαμπαδευτκαν βεβαια στη <στοργικη> μαμα εταιρεια!

----------


## hsw

Σήμερα γυρνούσα από Σπέτσες με το πλοίο και παρατήρησα ένα μέλος του πληρώματος που ανήκε στον ¶γιο Νεκτάριο Αίγινας, καθώς δεν φορούσε στολή hellenic seaways αλλά ΑΝΕΣ. Πώς γίνεται αυτό (κανονικά κάποιος να είναι σε ένα πλοίο και να δουλεύει σε άλλο); Παρεπιπτόντως, να πω πως το πλοίο είναι ΠΑΡΑ πολύ καλοτάξιδο και καθαρό και συγχαριτήρια στο πλήρωμά του για αυτό. Γενικότερα έχω μόνο καλά λόγια να πω γι' αυτό το πλοίο. Επίσης, αυτές τις μέρες ταξίδευε γεμάτο κάθε μέρα. Θα ακολουθήσουν φωτογραφίες όταν βρω ελεύθερο χρόνο και τα καταφέρω.

----------


## Leo

> Σήμερα γυρνούσα από Σπέτσες με το πλοίο και παρατήρησα ένα μέλος του πληρώματος που ανήκε στον ¶γιο Νεκτάριο Αίγινας, καθώς δεν φορούσε στολή hellenic seaways αλλά ΑΝΕΣ............


Α μην το λες, συμβαίνουν αυτά και σ άλλα *σπίτια*  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## scoufgian

> Α μην το λες, συμβαίνουν αυτά και σ άλλα *σπίτια*


εσυ μην χασεις.........αμα δεν στο βαψω το αμαξι NEL LINES να μην με λενε Γιαννη.....

----------


## cpt babis

Γιατι γυρισε στην θεση που ηταν δεμενο το χειμωνα?

----------


## hsw

το πλοίο για 5 μέρες εκτελούσε έκτακτα δρομολόγια για Αργοσαρωνικό λόγω του Πάσχα. Επειδή λοιπόν το επόμενό του δρομολόγιο είναι στις 30/04 (λόγω Πρωτομαγιάς/και πάλι έκτακτο), και επειδή δεν υπάρχει χώρος εκεί για άλλο πλοίο (είναι ήδη τα Flying cat 1 και 3, το Ύδρα 1 και τα διάφορα flying dolphins, άλλαξε θέση και πήγε εκεί, για όσο καιρό δεν εκτελεί δρομολόγια. Κρίμα πάντως για ένα τέτοιο πλοίο να κάθεται.

----------


## cpt babis

Οπως το λες φιλε κριμα.

----------


## hsw

> ...Παρεπιπτόντως, να πω πως το πλοίο είναι ΠΑΡΑ πολύ καλοτάξιδο και καθαρό και συγχαριτήρια στο πλήρωμά του για αυτό. Γενικότερα έχω μόνο καλά λόγια να πω γι' αυτό το πλοίο. Επίσης, αυτές τις μέρες ταξίδευε γεμάτο κάθε μέρα. Θα ακολουθήσουν φωτογραφίες όταν βρω ελεύθερο χρόνο και τα καταφέρω.


Και όπως σας είχα πει, ορίστε οι φωτογραφίες... Να πω πως εκείνη τη μέρα άλλο περίμενα και άλλο ήρθε!! Έφυγε 17:00 από Πειραιά αντί για το δελφίνι τελευταία στιγμή λόγω αυξημένης επιβατικής κίνησης!

----------


## moutsokwstas

DSC01485.JPG
προχθες στο λιμανι του πειραια.

----------


## Georgecz3

Εξω απο το λιμανι της Υδρας...

----------


## vinman

To ''Ιπτάμενο Γατί 2'' μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι χθές το απόγευμα!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44361

----------


## hsw

*Βλάβη στο Flying Cat 2 που αντικατάστηθηκε άμεσα από το Flying Cat 3
*
Βλάβη παρουσιάστηκε στο Flying Cat 2 πριν αποπλεύσει από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά για Ύδρα-Σπέτσες-Πόρτο Χέλι. Το πλοίο αντικαταστάθηκε άμεσα από το Flying Cat 3 με το οποίο ταξίδεψαν 210 επιβάτες.

πηγή: marinews.gr

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Αναχώρηση του Flying Cat 2 από το μεγάλο λιμάνι στις 20-4-09.*

----------


## DimitrisT

Το πλοίο εν πλω για Πειραιά φωτο από το κατάστρωμα του Ν. Χίος

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

36.7 αυτη την ωρα το flying cat 2!!!!!τυφλα να χουν τα highspeed!!!:mrgreen:
βεβαια μπορει και πολυ περισσοτερο!!!

----------


## laz94

Το ομορφότερο ταχύπλοο του Σαρωνικου (κατα την γνώμη μου) σε προχθεσινή άφιξη στο μεγάλο λιμάνι...
*Για τον φίλο Flying Cat 2...*
100_1628.JPG
100_1629.JPG
100_1630.JPG

----------


## gtogias

Το γατάκι στον Σαρωνικό λίγο πριν την είσοδο του λιμανιού, Ιούλιος 2009:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53282

----------


## polykas

> Το γατάκι στον Σαρωνικό λίγο πριν την είσοδο του λιμανιού, Ιούλιος 2009:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53282


*Μια ομορφιά.Σε ευχαριστούμε Γιώργο...*

----------


## nkr

Μπραβο φιλε μου ωραια φωτογραφια. :Very Happy:  :Smile:

----------


## nkr

Μερικες δικες μου απο την αφιξη στον Πειραια.Αφιερωμενη στους cataman,nickops.

----------


## DimitrisT

Είσοδος του Flyingcat 2 στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 11/9

----------


## Leo

Την άγουσαν προς χειμερία νάρκη πήρε σήμερα το πρωί το ταχύπλοο flyingcat 2. Η πρόσδεση του στην γνώριμη θέση του (μπροστά στο Jetferry).

----------


## hsw

Flyingcat 2 από Πόρτο Χέλι για Σπέτσες μια Κυριακή μεσημέρι.

IMG_1500.JPG

----------


## nkr

Στον Πειραια.Αφιερωμενη στους cpt babis,Dimitris T,douzoune,tss apollon,ben bruce και stratoscy.

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1259826211

----------


## hsw

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους τους συνονόματους που γιορτάζουν σήμερα!

IMG_1496.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Flyingcat 2*...Πειραιας 17-1-2010.

DSCN1078.jpg

----------


## vinman

*...κι άλλο ''γατάκι'' χθές στην Πειραική...!!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82688

----------


## laz94

> *...κι άλλο ''γατάκι'' χθές στην Πειραική...!!!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82688


Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία Μάνο!
Ίσως το ομορφότερο από τα γατάκια (κατα την γνωμη μου βέβαια :Wink: ).

----------


## nkr

Τα ''ΓΑΤΑΚΙΑ'' αυτες τις μερες πανε και ερχονται,σημερινη αφιξη του FLYINGCAT 2 στον Πειραια.Αφιερωμενη στον vinman και laz 94!!!

----------


## laz94

Ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω...
Πειραιας 25-8-2008
100_0087.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους Thanasis89,Φανούλα,leo,Laz94,Trakman,dokimakos21,N  ikos_V...μία χρυσή άφιξη στον Πειραιά..!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84969

----------


## Thanasis89

"Τελειώσαμε για σήμερα..." Τέλεια Μάνο !
Σ' Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ !

----------


## φανούλα

Υπέροχη φώτο Μάνο!!! Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!!

----------


## laz94

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάνο!
Η επόμενη δικιά σου!
100_0092.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους Laz94 και nkr...σήμερα το πρωί..!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86349

----------


## laz94

> *Για τους φίλους Laz94 και nkr...σήμερα το πρωί..!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86349


Πάρα πολύ όμορφη! Ευχαριστώ!..... :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*...και άλλη μία απο το Σάββατο...!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86922

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*¶φιξη την Κυριακή που μας πέρασε στον Πόρο...!
Για τον Μάνο και τον Λάζαρο!*
P5028517.JPG

----------


## laz94

Γιάννη σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ! Η φωτογρφαία σου είναι φανταστική! Μπράβο!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

FLYING DOLPHIN 2000 την πρωτη του σεζον στην υδρα του 1998

film (134).jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

FLYING DOLPHIN 2000 ή αλλιως FLYING CAT 2 εγκαινεια ση μαρινα ζεας αρχες ιουνιου του 1998.Ολος ο κοσμος ηταν εκει για να δει το νεο βημα της πρωτοποριακης αυτης εταιρειας της CERES

scan0033.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

1/6 Flyingcat 2 στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.
DSCF4885.jpg

----------


## GeoTsakas

[IMG]file:///C:/Users/%CE%A4%CE%A3%CE%91%CE%9A%CE%91%CE%9D%CE%99%CE%9A%C  E%91%CE%A3%20%CE%93%CE%95%CE%A9%CE%A1%CE%93%CE%99%  CE%9F%CE%A3/Desktop/DCIM/P4010073.JPG[/IMG]

----------


## vinman

*Πειραιάς 11 Ιουνίου!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 95138

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Flyingcat 2_...Πειραιας 15-7-2010. 
DSCN2948.jpg
_Στους φιλους Trakman και vinman_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Flyingcat 2...Πειραιας 15-7-2010._
DSCN2949.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*FLYINGCAT 2....22/09/2010.*


FLYINGCAT 2 01 22-09-2010.jpg
Χαρισμένη σε manoubras33, DimitrisT & T.S.S. APOLLON :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ευχαριστω φιλε pantelis2009 και ανταποδιδω_
_Flyingcat 2...Πειραιας 27-6-2010._
DSCN1950.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

ευχαριστώ φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON για την αφιέρωση. Κοίτα και στα αμφίπλωρα έχω ανεβάσει πράμα :Wink:  :Razz: .

----------


## Trakman

Μπαίνοντας στο μεγάλο λιμάνι...
Για τους pantelis2009, TSS APOLLON, και το sylver23 που τρελαίνεται να βλέπει φωτογραφίες από τον Πειραιά ( :Razz:  :Very Happy: )...!!

Trakakis_P7092533.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καταπληκτικη!!!   Γιωργο  Σ'ευχαριστω!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Trakman και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις. :Wink:  :Surprised: 


FLYINGCAT 2 02 22-09-2010.jpg
*Flyingcat 2...22/09/2010.*

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Μία παλαιότερη αναχώρηση του FlyingCat 2 από τον πανέμορφο Πόρο!*
P5028658.JPG

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Το Flyingcat 2 σημερα σε μια δεξαμενη στη Σαλαμινα !!!
IMG_2492.JPG
Η φοτο ειναι αφιερωμενη στον pantelis2009 !!  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε IONIAN STAR που μου το θύμησες και για την αφιέρωση. Είναι στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στο synchrolift (αν το γράφω λάθος διορθώστε με) απο τις 25/11/2010. Θα το ανεβάσω σε λίγο στους δεξαμενισμούς :Wink: .

----------


## costaser

> Ευχαριστώ φίλε IONIAN STAR που μου το θύμησες και για την αφιέρωση. Είναι στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στο synchrolift (αν το γράφω λάθος διορθώστε με) απο τις 25/11/2010. Θα το ανεβάσω σε λίγο στους δεξαμενισμούς.


*Synchrolift νόμιζα πως υπάρχουν μόνο στη Σύρο. Τελικά έκανα λάθος. Μόνο το Ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου διαθέτει synchrolift εκτός Σύρου;*

----------


## pantelis2009

Εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν έχω δει αλλού, εκτός απο Σύρο & Σπανόπουλο. Αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με :Wink: .

----------


## f/b delfini

Αφιερωμένο σε όσους έχω προαναφέρει στο θέμα του Απόλλων Ελλάς και όλους τους φίλους τους.

----------


## johny18

Φίλε F/B delfini ωραίο βίντεο !!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## f/b delfini

> Φίλε F/B delfini ωραίο βίντεο !!!


Ευχαριστώ που το είδες και χαίρομαι που σου άρεσε!!!!!

----------


## Express Pigasos

Δυστυχως και αυτο  μας εφυγε....για Κορεα συγκεκριμενα..φορτωμενο σε ενα feederαρδικο....το ειχα φωτογραφισει θυμαμαι..αλλα δεν βρισκω με τιποτα τη φωτογραφια...το ονομα του το καινουριο ειναι SeaStar 3... εχει ομως να εκπεμψει σημα απο τις 25 Οκτωβρη  :Apologetic:

----------


## sunbird

> Δυστυχως και αυτο  μας εφυγε....για Κορεα συγκεκριμενα..φορτωμενο σε ενα feederαρδικο....το ειχα φωτογραφισει θυμαμαι..αλλα δεν βρισκω με τιποτα τη φωτογραφια...το ονομα του το καινουριο ειναι SeaStar 3... εχει ομως να εκπεμψει σημα απο τις 25 Οκτωβρη


 Υπάρχει κάποια φωτο με τα νέα χρώματα και σινιάλα ? Θα πρέπει να μεταφερθεί πλέον στα ξένα πλοία

----------


## pantelis2009

Το FLYINGCAT 2 στις 07-07-2011 το πρωϊ φεύγοντας για άλλο ένα του ταξιδάκι.

FLYINGCAT 2 16 07-07-2011.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Τη βρηκα λοιπον τη φωτογραφια αυτη που ελεγα πανω... Φορτωμενο πανω σε ενα πλοιο..με κατευθυνση Κορεα...Λογικα η Τελευταια φωτογραφια του πλοιου στην Ελλαδα..

Flying Cat 2.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

Ίσως το ομορφότερο Flyingcat..
Απρίλιος 2010 στον Πειραιά..
Flyincat2a.jpg Flyincat2b.jpg

----------


## leo85

> Ίσως το ομορφότερο Flyingcat..
> Απρίλιος 2010 στον Πειραιά..
> Flyincat2a.jpg Flyincat2b.jpg


Τα όμορφα φεύγουν γρήγορα  :Apologetic: .

----------


## pantelis2009

FLYINGCAT 2 όταν στις 25-11-2010 ήταν ανεβασμένο στο synchrolift του Σπανόπουλου.
Για όλους τους φίλους του.

FLYINGCAT 2 12 25-11-2010.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Flyingcat 2 στο λιμανι του Πειραια τον Δεκεμβριο του 2009

_DSCN084 .jpg

----------

